
Reader redesign: Terrible decision, or worst decision? - vijaydev
http://brianshih.com/78073742
======
mrleinad
<http://brianshih.com/old-vs-new>

Oh, GReader, I miss you so much..

------
jperezcu
This guy makes excelent points. That bright yellow background, on the other
hand...

